# Preg Server: Pregnatorium for Furries



## RimaraBernadette (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello guys! I have made a preg server all my own and it is currently growing within the week I have made it! If you are interested in joining the server all you need to do is make a *profile *in the *#profiles* tab and read the *rules* in the *#rules* tab. There are many art channels in there to post certain types of art but make sure that if it isn't yours credit the artist.

We have preg art channels and non preg art channels as well as extreme channels for those who have the hyper preg or other fetishes deal. We have second life channel for those who are on second life and into the pregnant furry fandom!

So here is a link to the preg fur server and enjoy your stay! And remember play nice! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

<3 Rima | Kanta


----------



## RazorTheFox (Nov 18, 2017)

i joined it ^^


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sooooooo... I hate to sound weird but are mpreg furries allowed to join? I'm trying to make new friends and this sounds... interesting, to say the least.


----------



## RimaraBernadette (Dec 15, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Sooooooo... I hate to sound weird but are mpreg furries allowed to join? I'm trying to make new friends and this sounds... interesting, to say the least.


yes you are! we welcome all preg furs!


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 8, 2018)

YAY


----------



## ChosenRabbit27 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey is this server still up?


----------



## SierraDragoness (Feb 18, 2020)

Ooooh! Sounds like fun dear, may you send me a working invite? ^^


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 28, 2022)

Heya, is the server still running?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 4, 2022)

A damn shame nobody has an active link. I would've been interested in joining.


----------

